# Do you hide the fact you're an Atheist?



## SwrvnMrvin

Just wondering. Since this IS a social anxiety forum, do you hide your disbelief in God in fear of being judged by whomever you are talking to? I am guilty of doing this. I don't lie and say I'm religious, I just avoid it. If asked what my religion is, I am forced to lie unfortunately and tell them I'm Mormon since technically I am. I just feel like religion is so pushed and used as a judgement of character that people overlook good traits in Atheists like myself. I just recently told my Mormon friend of about 10 years that I'm an Atheist. It scared me so much to tell him and I was afraid of losing one of the VERY few friends I have. Fortunately he understands and respects my belief as I respect his as well. 

How about you all? Share your stories and situations. I'd love to hear them.


----------



## minimized

I won't tell anyone outside of the Internet unless they drag it out of me. My extended family is hardcore conservative Baptist, I believe. Lots of preachers. My mother is the kind of person who goes to church every weekend now but I believe she stuck with it because of the community rather than any true perspective on religion. And my sister is one of those "in name only" Christians that use God for their own sake.


----------



## Gwynevere

Aside from certain family members, everyone else knows. I don't feel the need to hide it. But also I never talk to anyone and never talk to anyone about religion so who knows, maybe everyone that knows me just assumes I'm christian.


----------



## Ywasi

I was born into a Muslim family and it's illegal to renounce Islam here. So...


----------



## SwrvnMrvin

Thanks for all the responses so far. I know how hard it can be for some of you. NONE of my family knows I'm an Athiest. If they were to find out, it would be devastating to my relationship with them. It's a shame because, in my opinion, I feel religion is a great thing to have. A gift to have something to look forward to after death. I just don't have it. Apparently thats unacceptable to many.


----------



## wrongnumber

I only feel awkward about it if it comes up in conversation with Christians. I find myself avoiding talking about it. I get the feeling that many Christians tend to think of atheists as terribly misguided and slightly pitiful.


----------



## ugh1979

wrongnumber said:


> I only feel awkward about it if it comes up in conversation with Christians. I find myself avoiding talking about it. I get the feeling that many Christians tend to think of atheists as terribly misguided and slightly pitiful.


In the same same respect many atheists tend to think of Christians as terribly misguided and slightly pitiful.


----------



## ugh1979

I don't hide the fact that i'm atheist, but where i'm from you can typically assume people are, and in fact people being openly admitting they are practicing Christians can raise an eyebrow or two as it's pretty rare to hear.

If anything its the religious people who are coy about saying they are religious as they know they are in the minority.

tbh though the subject so rarely comes up as religion is so marginalised here not many people even care or think about it.


----------



## Freyja

Not at all.
This is something I've always been very open about and everyone knows.
I hide my transgender status, but not my atheism.



Ywasi said:


> I was born into a Muslim family and it's illegal to renounce Islam here. So...


Yeah, what they do to apostates in muslim states is terrifying.
You'd risk a lot by admitting it, so obviously you have to hide it.

Ugh: you lucky ba_s_tard.
Sure, Belgium isn't as religious as it was a few hundred years ago, I'm way luckier than those in theocratic states (Iran, Saudi, Morocco, Pakistan, the US,...), but there's still a strong religious current in politics (CD&V and CDH are christian parties, a new "islam" party popped up recently), religion lessons still plague our schools and our priests (+rabbis & imams now) are still on the state's payroll.
I envy Scandinavia as well as France when it comes to separation of church and state.


----------



## Rickets

Most people I let it known if we are talking about it.

A couple of people who are hard core religious though, I just keep quiet because they go into preach and lecture mode.


----------



## Ignopius

I'm very selective about who I share my atheism with. Most my family knows but more extended family may not know. People my own age who ask me about religion I will flat out tell them that I'm an atheist. But my preacher grandpa its better for his own sake for him to think I'm a christian (he baptised me at 10)


----------



## RRAAGGEE

I try to be very very open about it.


----------



## sweetpotato

There's not really much to talk about. A lot of my friends didn't find out that I was atheist or vegetarian for years after knowing me. I just don't think it's necessary to bring it up unless I'm asked. If I were Muslim or something, then yeah, we could have a rousing discussion about the comparisons of our ideologies. But when you're atheist, what's to discuss? All you have to say is "I don't believe in God" and the conversation is over. 

I guess I'm lucky. It's a lot more acceptable to be atheist in Southern California than in other parts of the world. I don't think it's anyone's business either way, though.


----------



## Caterpillar13

SwrvnMrvin said:


> Just wondering. Since this IS a social anxiety forum, do you hide your disbelief in God in fear of being judged by whomever you are talking to? I am guilty of doing this. I don't lie and say I'm religious, I just avoid it. If asked what my religion is, I am forced to lie unfortunately and tell them I'm Mormon since technically I am. I just feel like religion is so pushed and used as a judgement of character that people overlook good traits in Atheists like myself. I just recently told my Mormon friend of about 10 years that I'm an Atheist. It scared me so much to tell him and I was afraid of losing one of the VERY few friends I have. Fortunately he understands and respects my belief as I respect his as well.
> 
> How about you all? Share your stories and situations. I'd love to hear them.


Yes, I'm the same! Its not even written in the "about me" section its blank, my mom always said don't talk about religion or politics n I think its good advice if possible. Now, my actual family are all catholic but every catholic that is related to me are "pick and choose Catholics" so to speak, the believe they can do lots of things that the bible says u can't like sex n kids before marriage , drinking on good Friday, have affairs, not go to mass...the list would be endless, but then when it comes to christinings or communions or confirmations or Easter or any holiday or event they go all out for it, and also believe in god and that they are going to heaven , but they don't follow his teachings?? I don't get it. N appart from a small amount of people (who I don't know personally) not many people do (here) they pick and choose what they want. And plenty hate priests (because of all the abuse that came to light) I'm in Ireland, its very strange to me..

But I'm not atheist. Agnostic.


----------



## sad vlad

Caterpillar13 said:


> the believe they can do lots of things that the bible says u can't like sex n kids before marriage , drinking on good Friday, have affairs, not go to mass...the list would be endless, but then when it comes to christinings or communions or confirmations or Easter or any holiday or event they go all out for it, and also believe in god and that they are going to heaven , but they don't follow his teachings?? I don't get it.


It's called hypocrisy. A huge amount of people are like that. They claim to be good christians/muslims/whatever, show up to church, gossip about others not being religious people and how shameless they are, but they seem to be very forgiving when it is about them. The fact they are preaching about morals, what it is like to be a good religious person, they strongly believe they are morally better than the rest, when they have repeatedly stomped on every single ''holy'' teaching, is making them look ludicrous and delusional(from my point of view).


----------



## Caterpillar13

sad vlad said:


> It's called hypocrisy. A huge amount of people are like that. They claim to be good christians/muslims/whatever, show up to church, gossip about others not being religious people and how shameless they are, but they seem to be very forgiving when it is about them. The fact they are preaching about morals, what it is like to be a good religious person, they strongly believe they are morally better than the rest, when they have repeatedly stomped on every single ''holy'' teaching, is making them look ludicrous and delusional(from my point of view).


I know the type!


----------



## masterridley

sad vlad said:


> It's called hypocrisy. A huge amount of people are like that. They claim to be good christians/muslims/whatever, show up to church, gossip about others not being religious people and how shameless they are, but they seem to be very forgiving when it is about them. The fact they are preaching about morals, what it is like to be a good religious person, they strongly believe they are morally better than the rest, when they have repeatedly stomped on every single ''holy'' teaching, is making them look ludicrous and delusional(from my point of view).


For some reason everyone seems to ignore the part in the Bible (New Testament even which means Christians have no excuse) where it says 'practise your religion in the confines of your room'. If I remember correctly it says that more than once, how it's wrong to show off your religion.


----------



## sad vlad

masterridley said:


> For some reason everyone seems to ignore the part in the Bible (New Testament even which means Christians have no excuse) where it says 'practise your religion in the confines of your room'. If I remember correctly it says that more than once, how it's wrong to show off your religion.


Correct. I think ''The Savior'' said that people should only pray in the confines of their room, away from other people's eyes. But I see it is now interpreted to: ''What he really meant was: That room is in fact inside of us, a place in our hearts where we keep our love for God and where we feel close to Him''. Something like that. So the conclusion is, we can pray anywhere cause the room will follow us. Which is ridiculous. Why interpret The Bible? Anyone can interpret any piece of text the way they want and the way it suits them. Because it helps the Church. If everyone would accept the fact you should only pray alone in your room, how would The Church justify its existence?

There was even a term for those that are only religious in public, to seem what they are not(humble and whatnot). I don't know the English term. Let's say fake believers.


----------



## Cyclonic

To my family, yes

To the few friends I have, no


My family isn't very religious to begin with. I mainly hide it due to the fact that there's nothing to gain from announcing it to my family. If they're all fine with it, then whoop de doo. If problems arise, then that's unnecessary **** that didn't need to be stirred up. I don't think "coming out" would even be liberating for me, it's simply not worth the potential hassle.


----------



## HelpfulHero

I just don't really think of people in that way. It doesn't matter to me that much. For the most part it wouldn't impact my interaction with them.


----------



## charmquark

If religion/god/etc. comes up in conversation, I tell people I'm an atheist. It causes less anxiety for me than not doing so. Sometimes it causes other problems, but I prefer conflict and discrimination to hiding an important part of my worldview just to make other people comfortable. Most people that I actually like being around tend not to care, anyway.

However, I keep quiet about it with most of my extended family. I would like to tell them and have it over with, but I'm worried about causing conflict that would impact my parents and brother.


----------



## anxious87

Yes, usually. In past experiences, they usually didn't believe me or they got the wrong idea. I don't have anything against believers unless they're using their religion to justify certain actions. I'm just incapable of believing in a higher power.


----------



## persona non grata

I never hid it, but I'm not sure how many people know.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I don't wear a tattoo on my forehead that reads, "god is a lie," but I won't withhold the fact that I am atheist/agnostic/irreligious if the context calls for it. I've had plenty of arguments with my mum and grandma, both religious nuts, and had quite a bit of fun watching them squirm and become tight lipped whenever I pointed out their logical fallacies. My eldest sister is recently religious; for her, she is well aware I do not believe blindly in a higher entity, but I am not smug or mean to her about it, since she is not smug or mean to me about her beliefs (unlike my mother and grandmother). We actually had a discussion about spirituality recently which I found fun. Religion can be a really interesting and lighthearted topic when there's no hostility or stubbornness.


----------



## Enoxyla

i never do, not in front of my religious grandma or in front of total strangers. i wont lie and say im a christian or a religous person


----------



## jcthoma3

Yeah man I feel the same as most of you guys. It's just so hard when you're so confident that you're right. You can't help but be driven mad by how obvious it is that there is no god and how eager people are to accept crazy, unimaginable things, just because they were taught that way. Sometimes I feel like a significant portion of my SA in general can be attributed to my deeply held atheism. I keep so quiet about it, which blows because it really can be the topic of so many interesting conversations. It's almost PREREQUISITE to most interesting conversations. Maybe that's going too far but it seems like almost all interesting philosophical or scientific conversations eventually touch on the question of God. At work I keep totally quite because I'm so nervous that anything I bring up will eventually reveal me to be an atheist. Most safe conversation is just small talk and small talk never fails to make me feel awkward. If it came up in conversation though I would be too proud to lie. I would admit it, but I would be scared of the repercussions. I know that it would immediately offend people, but I don't think I could keep my mouth closed in a situation where I know I have the knowledge to win. It just makes me so nervous to think about having to expound my reasoning in front of a possibly numerous audience. I'm always paying a second mind to who's listening to my conversation while I should be listening to the person i'm trying to talk to. I feel like I would get flustered in front of everyone and look stupid. To my immediate family I am more confident. I understand enough about biology, physics, chemistry and history to decimate any of them in a discussion about it. But as I enter more populous social situations where more than one person might get involved I try my best to withhold it if I can, which is sad. I hate that I don't feel that I could stand my ground and keep my mind clear.


----------



## Dissonance

I will never hid my atheism. But I will never preach it


----------



## Trones

If you know you will end at an impasse... what is the point of even starting?


----------



## ilikesloths

It depends the situation. From potential employers, superiors, etc., I hide it. I can normally sense when someone is going to be accepting or not. People judge atheists so hard - they think we're bad. Religion has absolutely nothing to do with being a "good" person or not, but most religious people would disagree with that.


----------



## fairyflosspink

I don't hide it unless I'm at a friends place with super religious parents. With my age and location, I think most people I know aren't religious.

One time my best friend mum, who is incredibly religious, asked me to do the prayer at the dinner table. That was incredibly awkward.


----------



## lintu

I don't hide it. I've never even thought that atheism is something I would have to hide from someone or in some situations. But then again, religion doesn't play a big part in this country so it's not that big a deal.


----------



## tooljunkie

Rickets said:


> Most people I let it known if we are talking about it.
> 
> A couple of people who are hard core religious though, I just keep quiet because they go into preach and lecture mode.


I am the same when it comes to hard core religious types. They think Jesus is the answer to everything and go on and on. 
I actually grew up Christian. I went to church every week up until about the sixth grade. I read the bible cover to cover probably three times. I'm probably more agnostic than atheist Who knows what's out there. God, aliens, strange creatures in the ocean never before seen you name it, no one really knows. BTW, anyone ever watch that show Ancient Aliens? It makes you go hmmm. I just think the things in the bible, after reading it and being able to form my own opinion now that I'm older seem fairy tailish. I believe in science and science proves that dinosaur bones predate any human bones ever found. The bible says the earth is about 6000 years old but science can prove that it's millions of years old. 
So to answer the question, If the subject is brought up and they're not the super religious type I tell them my religious status.


----------



## RedRays

Ywasi said:


> I was born into a Muslim family and it's illegal to renounce Islam here. So...


I'm sorry man. I was born into a Muslim family as well but they don't really practice religion - until recently my mom started doing prayers 5 times a day but she wasn't really doing it before. I think she has the fear of death now as she is getting older.
Anyway, back to the question. Yes, actually I do hide my religious view as our society is pretty much against the kind of people rejecting Islam or the existence of god in general. In order to survive in this society and collaborate with people when needed, I have to do that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm an agnostic and no I don't. I don't wear a shirt announcing it but if anyone asks, I don't care to tell them.


----------



## Jammer25

Nope. Never have and never will hide it. Considering where I live, I don't really get any flack for it anyway.

I was raised Catholic, but my immediate family was never particularly religious. Sometimes my mom still drags us all to church - I don't really make a fuss about it and just humor her. I grew out of believing in theism and religion more than a decade ago.


----------



## cosmicslop

I don't hide it but I don't feel the desire to talk about it. Since all I have to do to be considered an atheist is not believing in god, I spend all my time to caring about other aspects of who I am and what I'm interested in. So the act of hiding this fact is something I don't even think about anymore. Being atheist feels like a small detail of who I am compared to everything else. My has mom disapproved what I think since I was a teenager, but I'm an adult and my beliefs are none of her business. And I extend this statement to every other person as well. If someone wants to judge me squarely on this belief that I don't even think is a big deal, that's going to be their problem.


----------



## JennieStrife

I consider religion irrelevant and I tell people that. Some people don't like it. That is their problem. Strangely my SAD doesn't seem to bother me at these moments. I guess cos I know I'm right.


----------



## TryingMara

I hide it from family. In regards to everyone else, I just don't talk about it. I would be honest and talk about it if asked, though.


----------



## GhostShadow

I'm RARELY around people so I don't have to be peppered with questions. But if anyone ever asks I'll be proud to say I'm an atheist.


----------



## Austere

I don't face those problems as I'm not from an area or family where it is an issue. I've gotten into a couple discussions with religious people, though, but that's generally me questioning their reasons for their belief. I can understand the community and all, but I still don't understand spirituality and the faith in scriptures.


----------



## Kind Of

I don't bother to deny it, but I think this depends on where someone lives. I don't live in a particularly religious or old-fashioned town, so even if someone is religious they're used to meeting people who are Atheist and Agnostic in addition to other religions. I'm far from alone.


----------



## naoko

I don't hide it, there is no reason to have any hangups about whether you are religious or not. It is strange though when I come across someone who thinks I must be a satanist though just because I'm an atheist. Satanism is just for ****s and giggles actually so maybe that's where the connection is? Lol.


----------



## ByStorm

If I'm asked, I tell them and it doesn't really bother me what they think about it because I'm also a nihilist.
And yet ironically have SA by caring too much what they think about me.


----------



## Kind Of

Where I live, there are quite a few nonreligious people. People are either used to it or they stick to their church for socialization. I suppose if I lived somewhere where it was rare I might avoid the topic, but there's no need here.


----------



## pazuzuinxs

ByStorm said:


> If I'm asked, I tell them and it doesn't really bother me what they think about it because I'm also a nihilist.
> And yet ironically have SA by caring too much what they think about me.


I never thought of it that way. I am a nihilist myself and probably it is time I should stop caring...good point!


----------



## Xolo

The only time I've lied is when somebody asks me to "pray for him" or something to that effect. Other wise I'm pretty open about being a atheist.


----------



## Vergen

If they asked, I wouldn't. But "the big question" is so irrelevant that I don't even care. I truly, honestly couldn't care less if a god or gods did/didn't exist. It has no effect on how I'll live my life.


----------



## Whywontyoutalktome

No I don't tell people that I'm atheist. It's funny how we accept our religious friends without judgement yet the second we say we don't believe, the holy crap hits the fan! My religious family does not know and when I go back to visit I try to avoid staying Sundays so I won't have to go to my childhood church w/ my grandmother.

You're absolutely right about it changing what people think of you. I just recently met someone for lunch and it went great! We had so much in common it was unbelievable and I left feeling like I was on cloud 9. I had made a new friend! The only bad thing is that she is religious. In my culture it is just assumed that you believe. 

This woman is incredible and I want to hang out with her again but I'm also a little scared to tell her I'm an atheist.


----------



## Chrisstine

I was born Catholic & my family doesn't want to know so I don't bring it up. Just a few friends know. I actually faked being Catholic at a social gathering not to long ago just to fit in. I'm just avoiding the argument.


----------



## SierraBlack

I haven't told my family, but I don't make any effort to hide it from them. I only expressly stated so once to a lady doing my hair. Big mistake. She wouldn't stop asking me, "Why don't you believe in god?" It was a quite frustrating experience, I never had to verbalize the reasons for my lack of faith before that, but I managed to at least. I told her I have no need for it.

That answer didn't shut her up satisfy her


----------



## Sententia

I don't hide the fact, I come from a family of all atheists so I don't have to worry about that, and most people don't seem to mind too much if I tell them. I don't make a huge deal about it, but I don't hide it either. I have had people react badly, including losing friends, and it always surprised me a lot.


----------



## Saius

I'm not agnostic in a common sense, and I am far from an athiest. I consider myself to be a diest and is usually what I tell people for simplicities sake... I have no singular word for my religious beliefs and I don't believe in organized religion. I believe Karma is one of the strongest forces that exists, and I believe that all matter is interconnected. We live in a completely paradoxical universe where nothing can be explained wthout the presence of it's polar opposite. I am everything and I am nothing...

I usually don't talk about what I believe cause most people are so stubborn that they don't want to hear what I say, won't listen and will argue with me why I am wrong. That and usually people lose interest when I start getting philosophical on them.


----------



## Tabris

No. I don't really know many religious people anyway.


----------



## Junebuug

I hide it from the die hard Catholics in my family, just because I know that their solution to my "problem" would be to get me more involved with church


----------



## SwrvnMrvin

I'm just checking back in to my thread. I've fead all of your posts. So helpful to me. I'm glad I'm not the only one out there. Another strange tidbit about me is I am a Mormon convert from being Roman Catholic. To this day my family does not know I was baptised Mormon then became an Atheist. All Hell would break loose if they found out.


----------



## Watsky

No, I make sure everyone knows about it.


----------



## Arkiasis

If someone asks I'll tell them. Otherwise I see no point in bringing it up.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

Arkiasis said:


> If someone asks I'll tell them. Otherwise I see no point in bringing it up.


.


----------



## longthinframe

No. Never had any issues by saying it.


----------



## CheezusCrust

Only a couple people. The random strangers who see some of my anti-religious shirts or bumper stickers do, too.


----------



## CheezusCrust

SwrvnMrvin said:


> Just wondering. Since this IS a social anxiety forum, do you hide your disbelief in God in fear of being judged by whomever you are talking to? I am guilty of doing this. I don't lie and say I'm religious, I just avoid it. If asked what my religion is, I am forced to lie unfortunately and tell them I'm Mormon since technically I am. I just feel like religion is so pushed and used as a judgement of character that people overlook good traits in Atheists like myself. I just recently told my Mormon friend of about 10 years that I'm an Atheist. It scared me so much to tell him and I was afraid of losing one of the VERY few friends I have. Fortunately he understands and respects my belief as I respect his as well.
> 
> How about you all? Share your stories and situations. I'd love to hear them.


Good to hear that your friend was understanding. I'm not an ex-Mormon, but have you listened to Irreligiosophy or My Book of Mormon podcasts? The former is hosted by ex-Mormons and the latter is someone who was never religious going over the Book of Mormon. Just thought I'd mention in case you find them either of them comforting and funny.


----------



## evoldivil

I usually try not initiate conversation regarding religion, but if I'm asked I will definitely admit my atheism. Evolution is one of my passions, but I always try to be as polite as possible when discussing it with people of faith...


----------



## sad vlad

I had a talk with a girl colleague and she started making a connection with religion. I told her what I believe(some of the things I have already said in here) so she didn't take long to label me as an atheist. She said it like it is a bad thing. I can't say I care much whether that made her think badly of me or not. It's not terribly important to me to label myself in any way when it comes to being religious, agnostic, atheist....


----------



## Trones

cheezuscrust said:


> only a couple people. The random strangers who see some of my anti-religious shirts or bumper stickers do, too.


where can i get these??!?!?!?!


----------



## Kari Bear

Nobody of my family knows except my brother who is also an atheist. I have fourteen siblings, seven of which are still living with my parents, all minors, whom I care about immensely. My mother has been known, in the past, to prohibit the smaller children from talking to or seeing people that she disagrees with in some way because they are a "bad influence". When I lived there that was the case, I'm not sure now how it would be since she appears to have loosened up a little since I left the house. I am certain however that even if they were allowed to talk to me she would be actively brainwashing them about me behind the scenes. 

I would not care that no one knows, except that sometimes topics come up that make me uncomfortable where I feel I should say something but I also feel that saying something would inevitably lead to revealing that I don't believe in god. Does that make sense? For example, "can you believe that gay people are being allowed to marry?" "I don't have a problem with it" "but the bible says it's wrong! " "ummm..." ...I feel angry and sick in conversations like that, because I am ashamed not to speak up about things like that but I don't want to be cut off from my siblings so I usually manage to get through by saying 'oh' several times until they stop talking about it.


----------



## Elude

I normally don't bring it up, but if they ask then yeah, I'd tell them


----------



## mike285

I've never felt the need to hide the fact that I'm an atheist. You shouldn't feel ashamed for it.


----------



## Jark the Shark

In my culture being a Christian is a given ideal that you have to strive for -so yep, im leading a double life im even going on a camp with a bunch of American ccr students in a weeks time and don't want to admit my lack of religion because their the closest I have to an actual support system . . .and I like a girl there . .lol theres that too


----------



## megatheriidae

I do the same thing. I avoid saying anything too specific. If someone asks, I say I'm not religious. For the most part that satisfies whoever's asking. If I said I was atheist, however, some extreme religious person may take offense and start an argument or something. And for me, with my SA and all, I just can't deal with that. But "not religious" doesn't exactly mean you don't believe in anything, it just means you don't practice a religion. So that's what I say.


----------



## Morumot

anxiousintrovert said:


> I do the same thing. I avoid saying anything too specific. If someone asks, I say I'm not religious. For the most part that satisfies whoever's asking. If I said I was atheist, however, some extreme religious person may take offense and start an argument or something. And for me, with my SA and all, I just can't deal with that. But "not religious" doesn't exactly mean you don't believe in anything, it just means you don't practice a religion. So that's what I say.


I tend to go with this. Thankfully not many people ask about my religious status though sometimes I have to pretend I believe in some things.


----------



## Laughing Fox

I am not Atheist, I'm Agnostic. I was raised to be a Christian by my mother, but I was never really /into/ it. As a kid, I always pretended to be interested in it and then later on, I discovered that I didn't actually /HAVE/ to believe in anything. So I had a talk with my mom about it and surprisingly enough, she accepted my ways. And I still accept hers as well. I let her talk about Christianity and say her prayers before we eat, and she never tries to convert me. I'm really thankful. Though, when I am around her sister (my aunt) my mom does ask that I pretend I do still believe. My aunt is a total religious freak, and the only real reason I do it is because my mother asked me to. Otherwise, no way.


----------



## Wren611

I've never hidden that from anyone. I feel disappointed by those who do because they're hiding their intelligence. But I do understand why it's difficult for some.


----------



## xisco

I told my grandparents once, they ganged up on me and called my ignorant. I rolled my eyes and now I just nod when they say they are praying for me.


----------



## AwkwardBlackGirl

Like you I try to avoid it, but when I am forced into the situation where I have no choice but to say it, people look at me as if I'm crazy.


----------



## pocketbird

I don't hide it, no one has ever asked me what my beliefs were. And I don't care to explain it. It doesn't matter to me or what others think about it.


----------



## cocooned

If someone asks me what i believe in I'll tell them, otherwise I don't bother saying anything


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I do seem to hide it, and I'm not sure why. Like one time my Dad asked me if I was an atheist (I guess he saw one of my FB posts making fun of something in the Bible, but that's what I get for having my dad added on FB lol), and I went into autopilot and just said "No" without thinking, even though I am. My parents are pretty religious, so I guess I'm afraid they'd think less of me or something, which I know is stupid.


----------



## Cam1

I just prefer not to talk about religion in general, so because of that it could be said that I hide it. I guess I'm an Atheist, but it's more like I'm areligious (if that's a real term). I really just don't care about religion, or whether or not any higher power exists. It has no effect on my life at all.


----------



## saekichan

in a way i do. i never say "i am an atheist", but i do hint at it. whenever my parents bring up anything religious i don't entertain it, and they've joked about me being an atheist. my mom says she worries about me but i've never sat them down and told them. when it comes to strangers, i keep my mouth shut on topics like religion, and when it comes to older or more distant family members, i never bring up religion with them either.


----------



## Brisby

I don't run around announcing it loudly, but I don't hide it either. If someone asks me, I give them a truthful answer. I would prefer to stay out of conversations about religion though.


----------



## Riskiiflames

I don't feel the need to hide it, I just don't believe in god, big deal.


----------



## grustag

I don't really need to hide it in my country. Very few people are religious and the general assumption are that people are atheists if they hadn't said anything else. In fact, I don't know a single believing person as far as I know.

Don't know what I would do if I should visit a country where religion is an important part of society, maybe avoid those discussions..?


----------



## TaylorXXIII

I'm fortunate enough to have a lot of atheist friends that help booster my confidence. My atheism is unknown to most of my family but around my peers I am fairly unambiguous. I am only open insofar as I am willing to acknowledge my lack of belief; I tend to lock up when I try to actually discuss religion, however, as I lack the confidence to assert my beliefs to any but my closest friends.


----------



## andrew19911

I don't bring it up unless asked, the whole religious conversations can get pretty heated. I would never lie about it though, i'm proud to be an athiest


----------



## KimThanh

I got plenty of opportunities at work to express my atheism. Lots of religious people among airport security people (which is ironic in my opinion). So I'm often asked if I'm a Buddhist (because I'm Asian) but I say I'm an atheist. They give me weird looks, but most of them understand that as a way for me to say "Stop talking to me" because I'm rather anti-social with most of my coworkers...

So I don't hide my atheism as it's become a way for me to keep unwanted people at arms length.


----------



## deeeanabanana

My family is very religious and I was raised in that environment. They don't have a clue that my faith had started crumbling over the last year and if I dare say it and go as far as call myself an atheist I can only imagine my mom bursting into tears and my granny praying and telling me god is going to punish me.


----------



## eunice23

I live in the *Philippines wherein around 90% are theists* so I don't talk about religion to anyone. My immediate family found out but I try to avoid the topic as much as possible. When it comes to other people, they still think I'm that very religious girl who used to sing or perform in church.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I neither hide nor promote it unless the situation calls for it, or it's relevant. I sympathize with religious people. Not all of them, of course. But religion provides solace for a lot of people who feel lost and alone, and sometimes drives important social causes, like with the Civil Rights Movement in America, to name one example. 

I have had to hide it this summer from an organization that is church based that does community service. They buy everybody food, and pray before meals. I just go along with it and fold my hands, and secretly look around while everyone has their eyes closed, hoping to see someone else who isn't doing it, lol. I wouldn't want my religious status to interfere with the work they are doing for the community. It just seems best not to mention there.


----------



## Pennywise

I don't hide it, but I don't flaunt it or really make it known unless asked either.


----------



## Harmeulius

I'm not screaming from the rooftops that I'm an atheist but I'm not hiding it neither. As a matter of fact I tend to get in religious discussions despite my SA. When I'm going to a larger city, somehow religious people always seem to approach me, when I tell them that I am an atheist, they tend to start a religious discussion.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Why contain it? It's cooool.


----------



## The Exodus

You can't do anything to change the fact that you're an Atheist, since that is how you view the world. I express my Atheism whenever it comes up, just so everyone knows where I stand.


----------



## SoiFon

I normally don't bring it up unless someone asks. Sometimes if I think someone I have met is an atheist as well, I'll hint at it. I live right on the edge of the bible belt, so it's not something I really like bringing up.


----------



## zstandig

I'm not going to make it obvious that I don't take god seriously.


----------



## Julia555

I'm open with most people I know, but my family still thinks I'm Catholic. I want to tell them, but they are so devout that I think it would cause a big rift in my family. There's other people who I tried to explain my stance on religion and they just think it's a phase. It gets tiring to try to explain myself, so I usually just avoid the topic unless explicitly asked my religion.


----------



## Born an Alien

I don't call myself and atheist because it is generally understood as something I am not: someone hateful and bitter and obnoxious. That being said, I see the issue similar to being gay: I say it if I want to say it, but I don't have to feel like a fraud if I don't want to share something that is highly personal.

My immediate family knows I am not Christian, even though it caused tears and heart ache and desperation and very unpleasant conversations. I just knew it was the only way to try and have a meaningful relationship with them, since otherwise I would have come out as evasive and ingenuine.

My external family knows if my parents told them. Probably not. Probably they notice from my behavior and external appearance. No one asked so far. I perform certain religious rituals out of respect and because it has some meaning to me as well (like forgiving sins etc.), but I won't fake just to fit in. In the end I feel that it is my life and I do what makes me comfortable.

In the outside world I am cautious. If asked, I usually say: "I was raised Lutheran", and leave it at that. Or I might say: "I was raised in a very strict sect of Lutheranism, which I have since denounced". If asked something more personal like whether I believe in God, I will probably say: "Religion is not an important part of my life". If I don't feel like a debate, I will say it: "Religion is a topic I don't feel comfortable discussing, since I know that I disagree with most people on it".


----------



## Dre12

I think that it is different in England to America. People don't bat an eyelid if you say that you are an atheist in England. If you told people that you are a commited Christian then they would think you were a bit odd. I remember when I started school there was only one person in the class who's family went to church seriously.


----------



## CrayCray

No one has ever brought up the subject of religion in my country , so i guess i dont have to pretend or otherwise. However some religions people have tried to start conversations and i usually change the subject or fake an asthma attack lol and get away but seriously i have never had the conversation of religion outside of my family with anyone before. People consider it to be private or are not that strict


----------



## AussiePea

It's the opposite on this side of the world. People hide the fact they are religious I find, they are a minority here and generally the eyes begin rolling once someone begins expressing their love for the baby jesus.


----------



## misski

I don't tell my mom. She won't understand and she doesn't need to. Also, I became an atheist when I was 16 and when a guy asked me what my religion was, I lied to avoid further questions and said I was Catholic (or Christian, I don't remember). I don't remember anyone asking me since, but I wouldn't mind saying that I am if they do.


----------



## Scrooge

Not at all. In fact people would probably look at you weird if you said you believe in god here :b


----------



## the fella

It typically depends on the circumstances. I live in a rather conservative area and fear someone may react violently if they discover I'm an atheist. In academic settings and online I'm open about it, more so online.


----------



## soli cameleon

**** no, that's a really dumb thing to be concerned about.


----------



## soli cameleon

I don't take religion seriously or other peoples opinions/beliefs and incoherent judgments based on religion.


----------



## gamingpup

I don't mind telling people. If they get upset about it thats there problem.


----------



## P82

Aside from the occasional comment where I poke fun at religion, I keep to myself. I'm happy to tell anybody that asks directly but I'm not going to force my beliefs on others. Regardless of my feelings about religion and how silly I find it. I don't really like bringing it up around my dad though, because he goes into his "it's just a phase rants".


----------



## medotjava

I live in a Muslim country, what do you think? :blank
I actually think it's still considered a crime to be an atheist here...or at least go public with it or try to influence others into atheism. seriously you can go to jail for that! 
but you know what'sreally sad, is that I'm not bothered with this fact as much as I am with the fact that I got no one to hide it from (((((


----------



## Tarantula152

*I don't hide it, I mean, it's a big part of who I am. Most of my family is religious and some of them know deep down they are not.

My mom will say certain things after something bad happens. Like "where was god during that earthquake!?" and then I tell her he "works in mysterious ways" with a smile on my face and she gets it. I have a lot of religious friends that I get along with as well.*


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Id consider myself a possible agnostic. Although i do tend to side with nietzsche in his theory of, if there was a god. He would have died. For a long time ive considered myself an athiest.. but now, i really dont know anymore.


----------



## JayDivision

I didn't until I told my aunt and she threaten to call a group of people so they can pray the atheism out of me. So for right now, until I move, I'm only open about my atheism online.


----------



## koolthing

I'm proud of being an atheist, it is the rational position to have. But where I live, almost everyone is an atheist too so it's no big deal.


----------



## Mancini1337

If it's certain family members, I wouldn't even bring it up because they'd probably never talk to me again. My mother thought I was joking when I told her a long time ago. I don't think she really knows and I don't think she would even be bothered if I told her now. I told my best friend and he's cool with it. I used to go to church with him and his parents when I stayed Saturday nights. Went to church just so that I could chill with my bud. I wouldn't tell his parents though because they've helped me with a lot of stuff when I was in school. I'd hate to wonder what they would think if they knew.


----------



## Green Eyes

I don't hide it. Although I don't call myself an atheist. I just have never believed in a god.


----------



## Zyriel

Nope I'm not even sure I am lol. I just start talking about all these religions from throughout history by comparing and contrasting their beliefs, ethics, and afterlife mythologies. Which usually confuses or upsets people. If they ask, "Do you believe in god?" It's like "which one?" lol.


----------



## Willow Sky

I don't see it as a big deal, so I've never made an effort to hide it. People can believe what they want to believe.


----------



## Kpanther

With all the bad crap going on in the world how can anybody believe in God. or some other higher being. I'm so tired of people asking for prayers for so and so cuz they have cancer. give me a break would god really give someone cancer or when a new born dies they say something really stupid like god needed a new angel. or he's testing us. what ever ... who'd wanna take that test anyway. If people wanna believe let them but DO NOT preach to me about it. stop coming on my property and giving me your self righteous flyers on how f******g terrific your life is.


----------



## Foh_Teej

Green Eyes said:


> I don't hide it. Although I don't call myself an atheist. I just have never believed in a god.


Then why not call yourself an atheist when you clearly indicated that you are?


----------



## vela

I don't think not mentioning is hiding it. I mean not bringing it up is like not bring up that you don't believe in the Easter Bunny. Although if I am asked about my religion I have no problem saying that I have none. I'm far more worried about people judging me for my SA and depression!


----------



## rpmartin41

I don't hide it among most people, I'm actually pretty open about it. But certain family members, I don't necessarily hide it but I don't bring it up. That being said, if they brought it up I wouldn't lie and say I believed in God.


----------



## Emu

My mother in law just found out I'm an atheist. It seems like she treats me a little differently now  So in the future, I'm just going to tell people I'm a Christian, although I don't like to lie.


----------



## murtflea

I have no problem saying I am an Atheist. I don't run around screaming to everyone, but if someone were to ask. I refuse to be a hypocrite like nearly all Christians.


----------



## murtflea

Emu said:


> My mother in law just found out I'm an atheist. It seems like she treats me a little differently now  So in the future, I'm just going to tell people I'm a Christian, although I don't like to lie.


 Tell them you practice the TAO or Buddhism that will usually shut them up because of their ignorance of these two religions. I always hold my ground. You shouldn't have to lie.


----------



## murtflea

Foh_Teej said:


> Then why not call yourself an atheist when you clearly indicated that you are?


 I am a proverbially an atheist however seeing I don't believe in a god(s) and god(s) were created by man God never existed, so there is no reason to say you are an atheist it only ties you into the belief symptom of god(s) by shear denial. 
It is best to say god(s) never existed so there is no side to take on the matter. Saying you are an atheist confirms you are taking sides by shear denial of god(s) instead of saying, how can I deny that which never existed?
Its like the Christians saying this happened now disprove it. Well lets turn that on its head and say you (the Christians) claim this exist now YOU prove it. They simply can't through archeology or history.


----------



## Relz

Hell yeah I do. I live in the bible belt. I'd probably be stoned to death or something. j/k

I can't tell my parents because they're super religious. Only my brother knows; he's also an atheist.

I don't consider it hiding, it's just not everybody's business. :yes


----------



## EmpathicPsychopath

Most of the time because I do not care to hear anyone else's opinions, not that their opinions are worth hearing to begin with.


----------



## Dalglish7

I'm an Irish Catholic but a very laid back one at that


----------



## Implicate

Tis' the Christmas season...well, in America people won't shut up about it come October at least.

When people ask me if I intend to attend a function or celebrate in various ways I retort with "I don't celebrate Christmas." Saying you don't celebrate such a holiday gets you strange looks with even stranger replies. Using the word "atheist" immediately diffuses the situation, I've found. 

It's not something that tends to come up in casual conversation otherwise, not that I am ashamed, but it's also not something that I use as an identity or as a defense mechanism.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm not even Atheist, and I myself don't care to bring up religion/faith to anyone unless asked.


----------



## Foh_Teej

murtflea said:


> I am a proverbially an atheist however seeing I don't believe in a god(s) and god(s) were created by man God never existed, so there is no reason to say you are an atheist it only ties you into the belief symptom of god(s) by shear denial.


You can call yourself whatever you wish but this does not remove the concept _theism_ from existence. In reference to this claim, you are an atheist if you do not meet this criteria.



murtflea said:


> It is best to say god(s) never existed so there is no side to take on the matter.


By not saying a god exists, which is what theism is, you are taking sides. However, it's not really a 'side' one is taking. It is a single proposition akin to a dot in the center of a page. This dot encompasses all that is theism--the belief in a god or gods. If you aren't in this dot, you are an atheist. It doesn't matter how you aren't a theist, whether by declaration that no gods exist or by pure ignorance of one.



murtflea said:


> Saying you are an atheist confirms you are taking sides by shear denial of god(s) instead of saying, how can I deny that which never existed?


No it doesn't. It's a binary proposition of which you accept or reject. The term _atheist_ is nonsensical without it's root word.



murtflea said:


> Its like the Christians saying this happened now disprove it.


It's actually not like that at all. It's precisely not being the definition of a theist.



murtflea said:


> Well lets turn that on its head and say you (the Christians) claim this exist now YOU prove it.


This is how burden of proof works in the first place. Atheism has nothing to do with this standard.



murtflea said:


> They simply can't through archeology or history.


Right, but this is irrelevant.


----------



## Berzerker

Well I live in the four corners, it's a rural isolated hellhole 200 miles from civilization in the heart of the american southwest. Politically, it's like 80% republican if that gives you any idea. Very, VERY backwards. Culturally, it's stuck in the 1950s. everyone does meth also the area is the biggest methane hotspot in the world.

I don't have guns because my moms a crazy liberal and wont let me buy any, so I can't really defend myself.

I was asked my religion and I replied 'Atheist, I guess' and got ostracized immediately and was alienated through school. Had a few knives pulled on me by those scumbags.


----------



## tumtumdadamtum

Used to when I was younger. Not nemore


----------



## DaveTE311

*proud to be an athiest*

I never feel uncomfortable discussing religion and challenging peoples religious beliefs and ironically for me in a social setting its a good distraction and very rarely get the "symptoms", I think researching religion or any subject and being armed as it were with a good argument and knowledge based on scientific facts rather than faith which is basically believing in just about anything with no evidence and as athiests are not making incredible claims of the supernatural and its exaggerated false promises it is not for atheist to prove anything as the onus is on the "faithful" to prove that their god or imaginary friend is better and more valid than one of the many other gods down the ages,thor,zeus,apollo etc etc,oddly and conveniently many of the "gods" predating Christianity by quite some period all had a virgin birth,3 day resurrection,*disciples,quite a few!* So which god is the one?
I just believe in one fewer,meaning zero for the following reasons and then rant over!
We know from the *Genome* project that we have been on this planet for at least 100,000 years but probably over 200,000 in our primate form as that's what we are primates,half a *chromosome away for a chimpanzee no less.*
*So think about it,if there was a god he is a pretty cruel and incompetent one and created us faulty with original sin and blames us for his own mistakes and then we are commanded to be well after being created sick! and for arguments sake we have been on this planet at least 100,000 years,so for 98,000 of these years the heavens after creating us ignored us,watching us suffer from desease,war,famine,dying fairly young at only 20 25 years,we were a superstitious lot and it was a terrible struggle,you can imagin the fear back then,what are earthquakes,why is the sun being blotted out,what are shooting stars and tidal waves,wars over land,women and food,worshiping bears and the sun and the heavens just lets it all unfold miserably and decides to intervene 2000 years ago by a horrible human sacrifice in the most illiterate,stoney,barren place on the planet and this act would be our redemption!*
*Ummm,I smell a rat!*
*Religion is man made and comes from our infancy,science gives us much better explanations than supernatural rubbish.*
*But according to religion despite there being billions of stars out there it was all created with you in mind! and god has a plan for you!*
*If we could put this nonsense behind us we would be much better off,certainly less wars and suffering.*
*I say be proud to be an atheist or agnostic and don't hide it away and when someone says they are a person of faith,this not a respect producing statement for me.*
*If folk want to believe in the invisible sky fairy.....fine,just don't bring it to my front door and keep your fantasys to yourself.*


----------



## tonyhd71

No I don't hide it. I don't go around saying it, but if someone asks.me.I will tell them straight up I am atheist.


----------



## breezyfun711

ha! I live in Alabama. If I didn't hide it I would never have a job again. (Moving to D.C. after 42 years of being discriminated against by religious people who are afraid of atheism or any other worldview.)


----------



## hiith

I do hide my agnosticism, but that's because of my circumstances. My family is very Christian (the older folks, at least), and I was once the same. I knew and understood more than some preachers did, and for me to openly renounce all that I once believed would be very surprising.


----------



## Foh_Teej

hiith said:


> I do hide my agnosticism, but that's because of my circumstances. My family is very Christian (the older folks, at least), and I was once the same. I knew and understood more than some preachers did, and for me to openly renounce all that I once believed would be very surprising.


If you don't believe in a god or gods, you're an atheist. Agnosticism does NOT address this belief.


----------



## hiith

*Um?*



Foh_Teej said:


> If you don't believe in a god or gods, you're an atheist. Agnosticism does NOT address this belief.


You're a big bundle of flowers, aren't you? I think you mean to say that if you _disbelieve_ in a deity, then you are atheist. Agnosticism views that the existence of a deity is not or cannot be known, therefore agnostics neither believe nor disbelieve. :steam

To be fair, I am leaning a bit to the atheist side. I have more thinking to do on the matter, but I see little reason to believe in a deity.


----------



## Foh_Teej

hiith said:


> You're a big bundle of flowers, aren't you?


No. I'm a large ziplock bag full of tenor saxophones.



hiith said:


> I think you mean to say that if you disbelieve in a deity, then you are atheist.


I meant to say exactly what I said. However, I see no distinguishable difference in either wording. Outside of one being a noun and the other being a verb within the framework of grammar, they are identical in definition and application.



hiith said:


> Agnosticism views that the existence of a deity is not or cannot be known,


I am aware of what it is and don't care about your epistemological stance as it is irrelevant to what theism addresses.



hiith said:


> therefore agnostics neither believe nor disbelieve.


Theism is a single proposition of which you either accept or not. Theism is a doxastic claim -- not an epistemological one. It is also an exclusive disjunction of which no middle ground exists. It is IMPOSSIBLE to disbelieve and believe -or be neither- as they are logical negations. This isn't a dichotomy between A and B; it's A and NOT A. So even disregarding the fact (a)gnosticism and (a)theism address different things and advance it as some neutral ground, you still wouldn't meet the exclusive criteria to be a theist. Anything not a theist is an atheist by definition. If you have a problem with the accepted definitions, that's something you'd have to take up with every dictionary. I'd imagine this to be a futile endeavor seeing that all English speakers would have to amend how the a- prefix modifies it's root word.



hiith said:


> To be fair, I am leaning a bit to the atheist side.
> I have more thinking to do on the matter, but I see little reason to believe in a deity.


It's a binary proposition. Do you have a conviction that the claim a god or gods exist is true? If anything other than yes, you are already an atheist.


----------



## hiith

Foh_Teej said:


> Theism is a single proposition of which you either accept or not. ... It is also an exclusive disjunction of which no middle ground exists. ... If you have a problem with the accepted definitions, that's something you'd have to take up with every dictionary. I'd imagine this to be a futile endeavor seeing that all English speakers would have to amend how the a- prefix modifies it's root word.


Every dictionary, you say? How about the 2014 Merriam-Webster's Dictionary and Thesaurus, Revised and Updated Edition (which is what I have: I love my dictionary-thesaurus!), which states that atheism is _denying_ the existence of a god (under atheist), and defines agnosticism as "... the belief that the existence of any ultimate reality (as God) is unknown and prob. unknowable" (under agnostic). If it is as clear-cut as you say, then why would they still even have the word _agnostic(ism)_ in any dictionary?

Don't get me wrong; I completely appreciate your criticism, but yours is a view of which I just can't agree. Sure, you either accept theism or you don't, but not accepting theism could either be in the form of _rejecting_ it (atheism) or believing that you _simply don't know_ (agnosticism). Not accepting theism doesn't make you immediately atheist: it makes you non-religious.

But you shouldn't force your views onto threads and derail them and put them off-topic.

So yes, I do hide my "atheism". :roll


----------



## Foh_Teej

hiith said:


> Every dictionary, you say?


Yes



hiith said:


> How about the 2014 Merriam-Webster's Dictionary and Thesaurus, Revised and Updated Edition (which is what I have: I love my dictionary-thesaurus!), which states that atheism is _denying_ the existence of a god (under atheist),


How about it? It verifies my point.



hiith said:


> and defines agnosticism as "... the belief that the existence of any ultimate reality (as God) is unknown and prob. unknowable" (under agnostic).


You act as if I have never had this argument before nor have read Webster's dictionary. Quoting dictionaries will only hurt your argument. It clearly states, per your citation, that it addresses knowledge. The root word even means exactly that. Now if you want to have a discussion on what constitutes knowledge, and how it differs from belief -if it even does and how so- we can do that too.



hiith said:


> If it is as clear-cut as you say, then why would they still even have the word _agnostic(ism)_ in any dictionary?


While I hold the opinion that it's utility is limited to academic exchanges and thereby largely pointless, It still exists as a word with a meaning. But whether you claim to know or not know something still doesn't answer whether you believe in a god. This is why some might refer to themselves as agnostic atheists or agnostic theists. I contend we're all agnostics whether we identify or not. The only way to shed our lack of knowledge is by comparing it with actual knowledge. Until you can find a source of verifiable data to do so, our arbitrary level of not knowing something is practically nonsensical.



hiith said:


> Don't get me wrong; I completely appreciate your criticism, but yours is a view of which I just can't agree.


This isn't _my_ view; this is how the words work.



hiith said:


> Sure, you either accept theism or you don't, but not accepting theism could either be in the form of _rejecting_ it (atheism) or believing that you _simply don't know_ (agnosticism).


Atheism is precisely NOT theism. It is irrelevant how you arrive at disbelief. If you don't know if you believe something, this precludes you from meeting the definition of theism. The phrase "I don't know" will never substitute as the requirement to be a theist. If one fails to meet the definition of theism, well, I've already gone over this.



hiith said:


> Not accepting theism doesn't make you immediately atheist: it makes you non-religious.


Yes it does. This is exactly what it means. Since you're so gung ho on quoting Webster, wtf time frame does he give until it makes you a bona fide atheist? Oh that's right, he doesn't. I'm not going to explain how the a- prefix works again. Religion is irrelevant to any of this.



hiith said:


> But you shouldn't force your views onto threads and derail them and put them off-topic.


This isn't forcing my views; this is correcting intellectual dishonesty often used to avoid the negative connotation that is often given to being atheist. Every dictionary will corroborate what I have said. Go find more of them and quote them as you did Webster. Anyway, how is this off topic? The thread title specifically states 'Atheism.' It says nothing about agnosticism. My post directly addresses the numerous posts here and other threads of atheists masquerading as agnostics.



hiith said:


> So yes, I do hide my "atheism". :roll


This isn't hiding so much as avoiding a label that correctly describes you.


----------



## musiclover55

I'm not an atheist, but I would NEVER tell my parents that I question God's existence. They seem open minded enough to not mind, but I'd rather not take any chances.


----------



## OC4000

I see what you mean, Foh_Teej.

If you're agnostic, then you are an Atheist (in a *general* way). But still, IMO, there is a clear difference between being completely an atheist, and being agnostic.

An agnostic person is a person who doesn't deny the possibility of the existence of God, but still is a (general) atheist.

A completely atheist person completely denies the possibility of there being a God.

This post should end hiith's and Foh_Teej's argument.
------------------------------------------------------------
Anyways, I'd gladly tell people my beliefs if asked. I'm not flashy about it, though. I will admit that I dabble in religious discussion if I see atheist and religious people on different sides (this happens a lot at my college).


----------



## UltraShy

While I don't introduce myself with *"Hi, I'm Karl, I'm a militant Atheist"* I make absolutely zero effort to hide the fact that I'm an Atheist should that issue of religion come up in conversation. I also don't hide my support for gun rights. If people don't like me because of my views on these polarizing issues, well, then we might as well get that out of the way anyhow since they're not going to like my views on these issues later any better.


----------



## anonymous soul

@ Foh Teej

I saw this thread and just wanted to add my two cents..

Foh, I think you are too hung up on labels and definitions.

not to mention you smell alot like a troll, ripping into a 16 yr old..




and @op I live in the deep south , the "bible belt", I dont discuss religion unless someone asks me first. the culture here is not very accepting of non-christians, so I prefer to tread lightly most of the time. I am agnostic by the way.


----------



## jsgt

I'll tell if asked(I'm not ashamed or caring of what others think) but don't volunteer that sort of info unless I know the person won't be disrespectful about it. I just don't want to deal with a sermon...which I went through before. A guy at work asked me if I believed...I told him no...and for the next several weeks I had to listen to all the reasons I was wrong for not believing. :roll I think most people here just assume you're christian. Proof is stuck in the crack of the front door every so often, but I just sigh and :no.


----------



## anonymous soul

jsgt said:


> A guy at work asked me if I believed...I told him no...and for the next several weeks I had to listen to all the reasons I was wrong for not believing.


I'm from GA too, and had something similar happen. He (a coworker) asked if I went to church, I said no. So we started talking and had almost a debate going.... I cut it off and said we should agree to disagree when he said Dinosaur skeletons and Carbon dating were "tricks of the devil".....:no


----------



## jsgt

anonymous soul said:


> he said Dinosaur skeletons and Carbon dating were "tricks of the devil".....:no


Uhhh, what is that suppose to mean? I don't get it. I just woke up from a nap so maybe I'm not firing on all 8 cylinders yet. Anywho, that would be the signal to exit stage left before I end up in a deep freezer in the guys basement. :afr


----------



## anonymous soul

hah, it ended up as an argument about the validity of the bible, a couple of my arguments were the bible's creation story didn't account for dinosaurs, and because it says everything in the universe is only thousands of years old. We know thats not true because of carbon dating and science, etc.

He was basically saying my arguments were null because science was "of the devil"..

I'm from South ga by the way, theres some *** backwards people around here.


----------



## jsgt

anonymous soul said:


> He was basically saying my arguments were null because science was "of the devil"..


Of course. They know it's the one thing that can destroy their theory.



> I'm from South ga by the way, theres some *** backwards people around here.


Sorry to hear. I know all too well about south Georgians...been dealing with them since 1998. :blank


----------



## anonymous soul

jsgt said:


> Sorry to hear. I know all too well about south Georgians...been dealing with them since 1998. :blank


They're not bad, as long as you don't bring up religion or politics lol


----------



## JARKtheSHARK

This whole thread got diverted in another direction didn't it? They always do

I hide it because nearly all the people within my limited social circle are religious to some extent, I live in a third world country where people don have much else to hold on too, but I know from browsing internet forums that there are other people like me


----------



## No Talking

I hide it from everyone in my family except my sister. I even hide it from my dad who might not really care because he's not religious anyway. One time, I was with my mom, and someone handed me a card that said Jesus loves you. I read it out loud and responded, "No he doesn't. My mom swung around so fast, I thought she was going to smack me. She said, "yes he does!" Yeah, I doubt I'll be telling my family any time soon that I am an atheist. I'm just a big disappointment to them anyway.

Some people at work know, but I forget exactly how they found out. Sometimes I get endless questions about it, but I never want to talk about it. Mostly, I try to avoid religious talk because people think I'm weird enough.


----------



## romeoindespair

Everyone online knows and I'll probably wait until my grandma dies to tell anyone else.


----------



## Foh_Teej

OC4000 said:


> I see what you mean, Foh_Teej.
> 
> If you're agnostic, then you are an Atheist (in a general way).


Not quite. Agnosticism has nothing directly to do with it as it addresses knowledge and not belief. It can can be used as a modifier for either theism or atheism. I find it pointless in either case.



OC4000 said:


> But still, IMO, there is a clear difference between being completely an atheist, and being agnostic.


Yes, there is a clear difference in that they don't even address the same thing. As far as completeness, you either believe in a god or you do not. Your claim of knowledge, or a lack thereof, does not address whether one has a conviction that a claim is true.



OC4000 said:


> An agnostic person is a person who doesn't deny the possibility of the existence of God, but still is a (general) atheist.


Yeah I hear this incorrect definition frequently but since I have addressed this already, I won't do it again.



OC4000 said:


> A completely atheist person completely denies the possibility of there being a God.


I'm not sure what dictionary you pulled this but there is no meter to compare how completely one doesn't believe something. You either believe a god exists or you do not. There is no middle ground to belief. It's rather straight forward.



OC4000 said:


> This post should end hiith's and Foh_Teej's argument.


Nah there will always be people that somehow think they can disbelieve in a god and yet not be an atheist.



anonymous soul said:


> @ Foh Teej
> 
> I saw this thread and just wanted to add my two cents..


I don't collect offerings or tithes.



anonymous soul said:


> Foh, I think you are too hung up on labels and definitions.


No, I am hung up on others being intellectually dishonest. I don't even care about the labels much outside of the convenience they provide in an exchange on the subject.



anonymous soul said:


> not to mention you smell alot like a troll, ripping into a 16 yr old..


Your olfactory system and age of which one makes ill informed statements is irrelevant.


----------



## Skylarlandshark

I don't hide it.. But if someone were to ask then I would tell them.. Some people already know.. Most people I don't think suspect that there actually are others with different beliefs.. And my school ignores my requests to take the "under god" part out of the pledge each morning... Bye anyone know how to change your profile picture.. Lol I feel weird with the default star for effort thing..


----------



## Icantw8

Nope. I openly embrace it without any conflicts from family members or peers. My life isn't very dramatic to say the least and I have been raised in a very secular family. Neither parents go to church but both claim to have some Christian connection though.


----------



## roseblood

I come from a large, catholic, Mexican family. Of course i'm gonna hide it lol


----------



## Grac1e

Icantw8 said:


> Nope. I openly embrace it without any conflicts from family members or peers. My life isn't very dramatic to say the least and I have been raised in a very secular family. Neither parents go to church but both claim to have some Christian connection though.


+1 Openly embrace it. Family & most of my peers know. Had a pretty secular upbringing. Parents claim to be Church of England but I never really saw any evidence of that (other than the claim). They never go to church (except for weddings/funerals). I'd hate to be ramming it down anyone's throat, but I'd never think to hide it.


----------



## darkhoboelf

I do hide it but not because of my social anxiety.Actually, when I debate about religion/god,I don't have any anxiety because I know that I'm right and I know what to say in responce to all of their arguments.However, I know that people think ill of atheists and will go as far as to disown their own children simply for not thinking as they do about their faith,so I keep my thoughts to myself in the work place and in other situation were I need people to think well of me.Sometimes this means pretending to be a christian.For example, my current boss is a very christian person so if she ever asked me what I thought about god I would tell her about how I was saved,when I was saved,and how Jesus changed my life.This would also give me bonus points with my boss because she would think of me as her brother in Christ.
In other situations,were I don't have to hold my opinions back,I will tell you straight up that I think your beliefs are the folklore and superstitions of primitive people and the fact that you hold those beliefs as truths suggests you are either lacking in intelligence,ignorant,or emotionally weak.


----------



## My Mom Is a Zombie

I hide it from my highly Christian parents. They raised me in a Christian cult and I don't want to deal with the emotional onslaught they'd put me through if I admitted my stance.

I only see them every few years so I'm generally able to be 100% open all of the time.


----------



## nubly

I just say I was rasied as a Catholic. That way I don't lie to anyone.


----------



## MrCandP011

If asked I won't lie, but no one has really asked me so I haven't had to tell anyone yet. Not like I'm gonna go around waving a flag saying I'm atheist or anything. Around here everyone just assumes you are religious.


----------



## UltraShy

Last Sunday I went to a FREE dinner with my elderly mother at a church. I managed to not stand up on a chair and yell out "I'm an ATHEIST!!!" I'm not quite that bold. I also managed to not wear a gun, as that seemed to be pushing it at a church.

Of course, I was never asked about my religious views. If I was, I wouldn't lie. I'd openly admit that I'm an Atheist. I'm an Atheist; I'm not a liar.


----------



## Emberdragoness

I've told my close friends and my family. My parents are sort of Christian and the friends I've told turned out to be atheist or christian. I've lost no friends over this. I don't know any extremely religious people.


----------



## huh

I don't hide it, but I don't go out of my way to mention it. It's pretty rare that the topic even comes up in a conversation with other people for me.


----------



## whataguy

I, regretfully, have to keep it hush hush around much of my family. Some of them even know I'm atheist, but they simply cannot stand me discussing it. I think to them, it's the worst thing you could be. Murder, rape, stealing, whatever can all be forgiven. But if you're an unbeliever!! <.<


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko

I'm born in a muslim family, muslim society where they, first of all, make it compulsary for us muslim-borns to attend religion school in addition to our primary schools, starting around age 7 or 8. During that time we are made to learn the shahada a.k.a declaration of faith and reciting it would mean that you're officially a muslim? Or in my society, I think being born a muslim makes you a muslim, I don't really know. Yeah. Since they practice sharia law, if you're an 'apostate' they'll councel you, and after that you either repent or get executed.

My aunts and uncles seem strongly religious and so do the only group of cousins that I often hang out with,.. Some might be pretending like me though. I'm not openly open to them of course but I drop hints often hoping someone like me would see that I'm pretending as well.


----------



## W2G

i tryed for the longest time to keep it a secret.... but my mum is really pushy........ during new years i think.. i just kinda exploded when i was 15.... told her i was an atheist+ my hatred for humanity ...... which in turn led to a 2 week fight(her yelling at me.... me ignoring her) and was nearly disowned .... now that i think on it its kinda funny.... my mum wanted to disown me when i was 15. ohhh well lol

i still live with her but we rarely talk i do think it would have been better if i would had kept my mouth shut... well thats life


----------



## riderless

nice thread title:clap


----------



## Complete Misfit

I don't have to worry about this as in the UK no one really talks about religion much and most people I know is an atheist


----------



## Batcat

Complete Misfit said:


> I don't have to worry about this as in the UK no one really talks about religion much and most people I know is an atheist


Agreed, it's never really a conversation I've had outside of religious education lessons in school. I assume most people are either atheist or agnostic unless they tell me otherwise.


----------



## someguy85

Yeah, I do. I have a new atheist necklace that I don't necessary like to show. I've had two bumper stickers on two different cars that said "Darwin Loves You" and the other was "He boiled for you sins" (had a spaghetti flying monster on it). The first car broke down and I never took of the sticker, which was very apparent because it was black, fairly large, and on a white car. The second one I took off because I always felt pressure, even though no one ever said anything to me about it, about having the sticker on my window. I figured I didn't want to live with the stress it added so I took it down for my own sake. Doesn't change I'm still an atheist and will not hesitate to tell someone who asks, but I don't go out my way to do so at all; I am quite about it for the most part.

Here are the stickers I had on my cars:









And the second:


----------



## Barette

I don't hide it, I just don't really put it out there, like I do being a vegetarian. "Atheism" can still be a bad word to some people. If I'm having a religious discussion it probably becomes apparent, though, and I do say I'm non-religious.


----------



## Saleemaslam

Got to hide it from a Muslim family but at univeristy at the moment so can do whatever I want.


----------



## WTFnooooo

Brisby said:


> I don't run around announcing it loudly, but I don't hide it either. If someone asks me, I give them a truthful answer. I would prefer to stay out of conversations about religion though.


Everything you said except the last part. I enjoy conversations about religion. I think it's productive to make people reason.


----------



## nebulaghost

I do, because my whole family are hardcore protestants, they would prob kick me out of the house.


----------



## kageri

I did not grow up with religion. My mom went to church when my stepdad made her which was often when he seemed to want to punish her. Finding that she didn't give a crap he eventually gave it up. No religion was bad, no religion was good. Religion just was this thing some people do and we don't. I'm not running around on a soap box telling people they shouldn't believe in any god but if it comes up I have no problem stating my position.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I tend to avoid theological arguments in general. Talking to a religious person about religion makes me want to mercilessly destroy cute and innocent things at no fault of their own.


----------



## Ntln

Yes, but more because it would probably break my mother's heart. I remember when I was freaking out over something that happened to me and said there must be no god, and she started crying. If I told her now that I'm actually an atheist, it would hurt her a lot.


----------



## RelativelyMe

If I'm asked I'll admit it. But it's not really something I have out there or I feel the need to constantly tell people. Those atheist who just talk about their atheism can be really annoying


----------



## Jkraft

Living in the Deep South has resulted in me hiding it to most people I know that are outside of family( parents both grew up in the North so are accepting of it).


----------



## ShadowWraith

I usually only bring it up if I'm asking about it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I would probably just try and avoid the subject, because I could see arguments ensuing from atheists or religious people from finding at about my agnosticism.


----------



## kageri

Yep, I am me and that is agnostic. If the topic comes up then accept me for me or hit the road. I don't care what kind of looks I get.


----------



## forgetmylife

RelativelyMe said:


> If I'm asked I'll admit it. But it's not really something I have out there or I feel the need to constantly tell people. Those atheist who just talk about their atheism can be really annoying


"Their" atheism? wtf?

People who are overly theistic are at least 10x more annoying, dangerous, and intellectually destructive.


----------



## RelativelyMe

forgetmylife said:


> "Their" atheism? wtf?
> 
> People who are overly theistic are at least 10x more annoying, dangerous, and intellectually destructive.


There are people who go on rants about how stupid religious historical claims and how irrational it is. I'm not saying that they are like fundamentalist theist on evangelical missions to shame people to sharing their beliefs. But they will overtly go into forums and comment sections and just start blasting away saying weak arguments like "God holds responsibility for evil" or "No evidence for his existence" and clearly trying to state that they are too smart for religion. It exasperates the problems between the two groups.


----------



## forgetmylife

RelativelyMe said:


> There are people who go on rants about how stupid religious historical claims and how irrational it is. I'm not saying that they are like fundamentalist theist on evangelical missions to shame people to sharing their beliefs. But they will overtly go into forums and comment sections and just start blasting away saying weak arguments like "God holds responsibility for evil" or "No evidence for his existence" and clearly trying to state that they are too smart for religion. It exasperates the problems between the two groups.


If someone enjoys calling out bull****, I see no problem with that... Why do you? I actually think it's extremely healthy for people to call out bs, no matter how they go about doing it. Sometimes things have to be worded differently for people to understand/fully grasp a concept.

I don't support your opinion at all, and, by definition, there will always be problems between these two groups as long as they exist regardless...

One of the things that helped me overcome religion was the wise words of George Carlin. And he is definitely someone you'd consider a "loud" atheist.

The amount of bloodshed and oppression that goes on in the name and with the aid of religion alone calls for an an attitude of such criticism and disgust against it.


----------



## RelativelyMe

forgetmylife said:


> If someone enjoys calling out bull****, I see no problem with that... Why do you? I actually think it's extremely healthy for people to call out bs, no matter how they go about doing it. Sometimes things have to be worded differently for people to understand a concept.
> 
> I don't support your opinion at all, and, by definition, there will always be problems between these two groups regardless...
> 
> One of the things that helped me overcome religion was the wise words of George Carlin. And he is definitely someone you'd consider a loud atheist.


George Carlin was a comedian. If that's what you enjoy sure. But that's fine if you don't agree with me. Just in my opinion it's unsophisticated to believe religious belief is dismantled by a quip or two. Its unsophisticated for two reasons:
1) ignores both great philosophers and poets of the past 
2) the personal reasons why people choose to believe or not in religion in the first place.

I'm not of the "rationalist" paradigm of atheism. I'm a skeptic to the point that I believe we must be skeptical of what is "rationality", does it exist as we idealize and label, and why do we value certain systems of thought?

Atheists and Theists are both humans. A human can be just as well versed in physics, mathematics, biology, geology and etc. and still be one or the other. Making an interpretation that something is BS is a personal value judgement. Not that it's true that, for example, Noah's Ark happened or is possible but there is more than just the literal interpretation as to why people believe it. Dealing with Fundamentalists is one thing but rationalism does not necessarily then go on to equate to dismantling religious belief.

So the reason I find people who talk about their atheism all the time annoying is that you kind of read through all the arguments which aren't sound in the first place. While what is empirically true matters I'm skeptical whether people really value that or are using it as a mask for something else.


----------



## forgetmylife

RelativelyMe said:


> George Carlin was a comedian. If that's what you enjoy sure. But that's fine if you don't agree with me. Just in my opinion it's unsophisticated to believe religious belief is dismantled by a quip or two. Its unsophisticated for two reasons:
> 1) ignores both great philosophers and poets of the past
> 2) the personal reasons why people choose to believe or not in religion in the first place.
> 
> I'm not of the "rationalist" paradigm of atheism. I'm a skeptic to the point that I believe we must be skeptical of what is "rationality", does it exist as we idealize and label, and why do we value certain systems of thought?
> 
> Atheists and Theists are both humans. A human can be just as well versed in physics, mathematics, biology, geology and etc. and still be one or the other. Making an interpretation that something is BS is a personal value judgement. Not that it's true that, for example, Noah's Ark happened or is possible but there is more than just the literal interpretation as to why people believe it. Dealing with Fundamentalists is one thing but rationalism does not necessarily then go on to equate to dismantling religious belief.
> 
> So the reason I find people who talk about their atheism all the time annoying is that you kind of read through all the arguments which aren't sound in the first place. While what is empirically true matters I'm skeptical whether people really value that or are using it as a mask for something else.


What do you mean by "1) ignores both great philosophers and poets of the past"? Can you provide more detail or an example?

I have a hard time with your 2nd paragraph too... Maybe I'm missing something? How is such a level of skepticism that is beyond human perception be of any use to a human being?

Yes, I see where you are coming from. A theist can still be educated, but how the hell can you be "well versed" in geology if you believe the earth is 6000 years old? (this is an example) Please answer me that... You are either not well versed in your religion (most if not all religions), or not well versed in science.

Not a personal judgement at all, actually quite the opposite... Just a simple overview of Science/Logic (fact) that any human could perform on their own. "The God of the Bible" etc. cannot exist within and abide by the laws of our universe.


----------



## RelativelyMe

forgetmylife said:


> What do you mean by "1) ignores both great philosophers and poets of the past"? Can you provide more detail or an example?
> 
> I have a hard time with your 2nd paragraph too... Maybe I'm missing something? How is such a level of skepticism that is beyond human perception be of any use to a human being?
> 
> Yes, I see where you are coming from. A theist can still be educated, but how the hell can you be "well versed" in geology if you believe the earth is 6000 years old? (this is an example) Please answer me that... You are either not well versed in your religion (most if not all religions), or not well versed in science.
> 
> Not a personal judgement at all, actually quite the opposite... Just a simple overview of Science/Logic (fact) that any human could perform on their own. "The God of the Bible" etc. cannot exist within and abide by the laws of our universe.


You just have to look at the philosophies of just a few philosophers, atheists and others, to see the deep talk about religions and their relative importance to the world. Nietzsche for example believed religion to believed the establishment of culture and fulfillment. Freud saw it as the necessary repression to build civilization. Weber saw it as the beginnings of our own societies in terms of economic, political, and sociological influences. These are just examples of atheistic philosophers. Now there are great theistic thinkers like Kierkegaard who saw in particular the existential benefits of believing in a "Truth", a bridge to accessing the self. Dostoevsky saw it as the great and antithesis to the petty bourgeois culture. John Milton's Paradise Lost with existential and political themes. Then there are all the philosophical discussions over aesthetics, beauty, Truth, epistemology, phenomenology, ontology, political philosophy, natural rights philosophy and etc. It seriously takes a great amount of commitment to this sort of rigorous understanding of how people wrestled with these ideas.

Now my second paragraph is position is very useful in multiple of ways. For example in economics and political economy the basic foundation to analyzing individuals is assuming they are "rational" and that they know their preferences and that they know in what ways they can attain them. Yet now what is being developed in these fields is behaviorist theories. That people don't necessarily act rational. They are too easily influenced by their upbringing, environment, life events, coerced by those who seek to gain from the system. Thus we must really question as to why we do the things we do. Modern days psychological practices some times endorses an idea that "we are not our thoughts". So what are we? Are we purely psychological and/or emotional beings? Do we just follow habits and behaviors? Do we have free will? Are we easily addicted to different stimuli?

Given that all these factors sometimes question the ability for us to be truly objective. This is very important because different power structures are created in the world and sometimes we have to expose why hegemonic claims are false. People who claim rationality are those who have best access to become the standard of rationality endorsed by society. So not everyone has the equal opportunity to be "rational". Plus the problems with rationalizations. Rationality is a tool but sometimes it can be used wrongly or even contrary to human rights and sentiments.

It's all about interpretation. Why do you interpret the bible literally like a fundamentalist christian? It doesn't necessarily say 6,000 years. It doesn't say you take the stories literal. People are constantly capable to accept the stories and not take them literally. That the act faith has nothing to do with necessarily your empirical understanding of the world. Is Francis Collins taking the bible literally as a evolutionary biologist? Revelation is revealed wisdom not revealed fact. Now I interpret the stories as myths that were intrinsic to binding ethnic cultural societies. They were inspirational, they gave ideas, they created power structures, they systematized various ethical systems, provided meaning, connection and etc. But people do find spiritual meaning in these stories despite not being literal, they make their own interpretations. Nikos Kazantzakis, the writer of "The last temptation of Christ" (which later became the controversial film directed by Martin Scorsese), made some of the most profound ideas of being a spiritual man.

Lastly In my understanding you can never disprove the existence of God. No amount of empirical understanding is going to stop every individual from believing beyond the materialist paradigm. I think you can discredit the existence of God by exposing some of the inherent psychological aspects of religion in general. But simply is at this point the Universe is largely a mystery. Theoretical physics is still at a boiling point with the tension between general relativity and quantum mechanics when it comes to black holes. I don't see as to how you will ever convince every individual of why there is something rather than nothing. That is the history of our universe and cosmos infinite? (And I'm including Krauss' understanding of a flat universe in which dark matter and gravity cancel out matter and at which the sum total is 'nothing', but still reveals the potential existence of 'something')


----------



## nubly

Only to Hispanic elders, out of respect. Everyone else I say I'm an atheist.


----------



## nubly

RelativelyMe said:


> If I'm asked I'll admit it. But it's not really something I have out there or I feel the need to constantly tell people. Those atheist who just talk about their atheism can be really annoying


:yes Those atheists are as annoying as know it alls.


----------



## romeoindespair

not very well. for instance on my bookshelf right now for the past 5 years is the god delusion/ the atheist bible/ and god is not great. And I know they've cleaned my shelf numerous times.

My facebook profile says atheist and I've stopped going to church. And there was once a freind who accidentally let it slip to my mom I was in atheist. But I guess they just assume I'm a christan


----------



## iamnowhere92

I hide it because if I come out, there's always gonna be a debate. And I always avoid confrontations and judgments.


----------



## Luggage

Everyone can post Godisms on Facebook and "morning Universe" type stuff. It's really annoying.


----------



## BobDylans115thDream

I don't make a habit of telling people unless they specifically ask me about my faith or if I feel like they're beginning to preach to me. If the topic comes up, I tend to try to give the Bertrand Russell answer. I am agnostic about god in the same way I am agnostic about big foot, so for all practical purposes, just call me an atheist. 

I don't really tell people about my opinions of religion either, unless again, someone specifically asks me a question or brings up a relevant topic. I'm definitely not one to boast about my lack of faith.


----------



## Ithaqua

When I was in school, I said that I am an atheist. After that my classmates treated me even worse. But I don't care, I never hide it.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I've never hidden it. I live in one of the top ten countries with most atheist in the word, or at least according to a poll in late 2014. 

Though I live in a region where most people believe in a god. Like in the U.S.A. we call it the bible belt - translated of course. We borrowed that name. 

I would hide it when I would travel to certain areas of the world. Some countries and their peoples are not tolerate of the notion that gods are the creation of man rather than the other way around.


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself

Only if it would really damage social interactions. Telling an average muslim person that you are an atheist would kills any possibility of real interaction.


----------



## SoniaH

I'm like an undercover cops, I have to since the members of my family are muslims, i am not. And revealing this to them would create chaos.


----------



## forgetmylife

SoniaH said:


> I'm like an undercover cops, I have to since the members of my family are muslims, i am not. And revealing this to them would create chaos.


you should place them under arrest for being religious :lol


----------



## mca90guitar

Dont bring it up unless asked. Its just not that important to me.


----------



## SoniaH

forgetmylife said:


> you should place them under arrest for being religious :lol


Hahaha i will escape from _jail_ soon hopefully, and leave them in their beliefs


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I still hide my agnosticism from my parents. I'm filipino so I was raised catholic and my dad is real hardcore with it. I love my culture but the only thing that separates me from my people is the fact that I'm agnostic. It's so hard to find support groups for filipino agnostics and atheists. I respect others' beliefs of catholicism, and I don't mind sitting inside of a church but it's difficult to have these feelings of tolerance returned.


----------



## sxwr

i almost spilled it out in class one time but other then that its something i have only told my friends on the internet


----------



## Brad

I don't think i've ever been asked in person, if I was I wouldn't hide it. I've had people say religious **** to me, assuming I share their belief though. In those cases I usually don't say anything.


----------



## Furio

Amongst family and close family friends I hide it. Only because Nigerians are typically really religious. My father knows though, he doesn't care. Other than that I don't hide it when it comes to peers or anyone else.


----------



## Pessoa

I've never felt the need to hide it. England isn't a particulaly religious country and no-one seems to talk about religion anyway. The national religion is "not particularly religious". I do worry sometimes though because most of the religious people I've met have seemed nice, and there's no good way to say that I think everything that you believe is rubbish. But I always worry that my existence will be offensive in some way. I say most of the religious people I've met because I was once waylaid by a couple of people who wanted to convince me that homosexuality is evil and that natural disasters are God's way of showing his displeasure at people loving each other. I wish that I could say that I replied with some pithy riposte, and I did think of some much later, but they were just some nice old ladies, filled with irrational hatred of homosexuals.


----------



## ProcyonLotor

AceEmoKid said:


> I don't wear a tattoo on my forehead that reads, "god is a lie," but I won't withhold the fact that I am atheist/agnostic/irreligious if the context calls for it. I've had plenty of arguments with my mum and grandma, both religious nuts, and had quite a bit of fun watching them squirm and become tight lipped whenever I pointed out their logical fallacies. My eldest sister is recently religious; for her, she is well aware I do not believe blindly in a higher entity, but I am not smug or mean to her about it, since she is not smug or mean to me about her beliefs (unlike my mother and grandmother). We actually had a discussion about spirituality recently which I found fun. Religion can be a really interesting and lighthearted topic when there's no hostility or stubbornness.


Yeah, I totally agree with you. I find Religion to be a very interesting topic when you're discussing it with the right people. It's espescially intriguing when you're given the opportunity to question the fallacies behind it, rather than following all of its teachings blindly.

But still, eventhough I'm an Agnostic, I'm not as courageous as you to question about my family's belief. I'm terrified about the outcome. You know, being judged and all (or worse, disowned). Because you see, I'm Muslim (well, that's at least what everyone thinks).

But anyway, I really look up to you for your bravery.


----------



## lonerchick

I don't tell people. Frankly I think it's worse than saying your gay. I just come off "non-religious"


----------



## Blue Scout

Yes. Most of my friends are christian and I don't want to offend them. I just don't care enough about religion to argue about it.


----------



## JennieStrife

That's interesting. I'm a very vocal atheist. I have recently experienced discrimination like I never had before. Is this true for you?


----------



## sliplikespace

I won't hide it but I also don't look for reasons to bring it up or draw attention to it either. 

I'm hesitant to draw any connections to the atheist community sometimes due to past/current happenings and the impressions that people might have.


----------



## TabbyTab

No but I don't rub it in people's faces either


----------



## Joe

most are atheist in the uk or very casual about religion


----------



## Choci Loni

Don't have to. Maybe I would if I'd lived somewhere else.

Among the people in my surroundings, I think it's rather the opposite. Some religious people tend not to be very vocal about what they believe.


----------



## Ressurection

I generally keep my personal views to myself unless questioned. I'm confident of my beliefs and values so if someone hears I'm an atheist, and says something rude, or condescending I shrug it off, or come back at them about their belief. The latter generally doesn't help because of reasons I won't discuss here. I am who I am, so I'm not embarrassed about my views. If other people care, that's their problem, as I don't have one.


----------



## a12345

forgetmylife said:


> If someone enjoys calling out bull****, I see no problem with that... Why do you? I actually think it's extremely healthy for people to call out bs, no matter how they go about doing it. Sometimes things have to be worded differently for people to understand/fully grasp a concept.
> 
> I don't support your opinion at all, and, by definition, there will always be problems between these two groups as long as they exist regardless...
> 
> One of the things that helped me overcome religion was the wise words of George Carlin. And he is definitely someone you'd consider a "loud" atheist.
> 
> The amount of bloodshed and oppression that goes on in the name and with the aid of religion alone calls for an an attitude of such criticism and disgust against it.


Sometimes calling out bull**** will get you in trouble. Try telling the truth about the gender wage gap myth.


----------



## Squirrelevant

Only from my uncle, since I know he'll get extremely worked up about it and annoy the hell out of me. If anyone else asks or mistakenly assumes that I'm religious, I'll answer honestly. Otherwise, it's not something I ever bother to bring up. Australians are fairly atheistic or just don't care what beliefs you have anyway, so it's not much of a problem.


----------



## Zack

I'm about as reticent as Richard Dawkins, author of _The God Delusion_, when it comes to declaring my atheism to anyone who'll listen, and even those who don't want to listen.


----------



## Zack

Choci Loni said:


> Don't have to. Maybe I would if I'd lived somewhere else.
> 
> Among the people in my surroundings, I think it's rather the opposite. Some religious people tend not to be very vocal about what they believe.


I'm going to book a holiday in Sweden and then burn my passport and claim political asylum when I get there.


----------



## kinoan

Yes... I live in Texas, so there's lots of religious people here. I just tell them I'm a deist. I claim that I believe, but don't follow a religion, so that's why I don't go to church or whatever.


----------



## asittingducky

I have received hostility EVERY time I reveal I'm an atheist to the wrong crowd. Absolutely make sure not to do it around religious nuts. Much like dogs, they are stupid but they can be dangerous.


----------



## VisualAttraction

I live in a very multicultural city so I never have to worry about people knowing my lack of belief. I sympathize for those who live in strict religious countries though, it seems like a tough situation to be in.


----------



## bfs

Nah I don't see how it's something to even hide. A lot of times out of sheer pride I even implicitly bring it up

Example: 
*Random Person:* Thank God my father survived that illness.
*Me:* You mean the doctors?


----------



## ProfessionalGinger

I don't go out of my way to advertise it, but I never hide it. If I am ever asked, or if it ever comes up in conversation, I always make it very clear that I am an Atheist. I don't, however, go out of my way to try to bring it up in conversation. From my experience, most people are not interested in these types of discussion, unless you have gotten to know them fairly well, so I see nothing to be gained from starting these discussions. 

My whole immediate family knows. They themselves, though not necessarily being Atheists, don't have any religious beliefs either, so I'm lucky.


----------



## Darkness Evanescent

pointy said:


> Only from my uncle, since I know he'll get extremely worked up about it and annoy the hell out of me.


I think our uncles must be one in the same! haha  He even gets worked up because I don't drink and I refuse to go to bars with him. It's weird. But he'd especially not like the atheism thing... he might even disown me over it, I don't know. I don't plan on breathing a word to him or to any of my other family members (my grandpa knows because I bought him _The God Delusion_ by Richard Dawkins for Christmas one year, but that's about it). Most of my friends know because I'm open about it on Facebook (haven't added family on there lol).


----------



## nubly

Out of respect, I hide it from Mexican elders and certain family members.


----------



## Dilweedle

I hide it from certain family members because it would upset/anger them, I'm the only atheist I know of in my entire family. For anyone else I might hide it out of respect depending on the situation, but otherwise I don't care.


----------



## cambryan

I'm from a religious country, so I'm not vocal about my atheism. Only a few friends and my brother know. Some people suspect me to be atheist or some sort of iconoclast due to my scepticism and lack of interest in church. I used to be very religious. So, people know there's something up with me now. They just don't know what exactly it is. I hate that I have to pretend am a believer sometimes. I want to get to that point where am totally indifferent about religion. But religion infringes on my life and space everyday, so I can't.


----------



## Blag

I never hide it when asked, but i dont blurt it out when not asked.


----------



## TheDigitalMan

I hid it from my dad for years, I finally told him a year or two ago when I got tired of hearing his bible-babble. I don't hide it in particular from people, but its not really something worth mentioning unless they ask.


----------



## aileen2

There's a Jehovah's witness family that I work for a few times a week, since it's work and I don't want to be bothered with being evangelized (right word?) I just told her I grew up protestant and avoid other questions. She, like many others, really just wants to keep talking about herself and her own views anyways. I did grow up protestant, so it's not a lie, but I'm agnostic now. 

I like to avoid saying it at work, its not their business and some people will treat you differently. So I keep them guessing. With friends I have in the past been very open and honest. And, have lost a couple friendships due to that. Currently have no friends so its not a huge problem right now.

My family doesn't know but I'm sure they are beginning to guess since I won't go to church with them and they always ask what church I go to and I say I don't have one. I know they will be judgmental and annoying if I tell them but I'm safe because they are passive-aggressive and would never outright ask me. I still go to church on Xmas because of the tradition and I like to sing.


----------



## Blag

TheDigitalMan said:


> I hid it from my dad for years, I finally told him a year or two ago when I got tired of hearing his bible-babble. I don't hide it in particular from people, but its not really something worth mentioning unless they ask.


I did the same with my mom, my dad is very open minded and he didnt really bother. He's glad im open minded.


----------



## Cassoulet94

Haha that is really an american problem.


----------



## bfs

To be honest I retract my previous statement. I think when referring to people you don't know it might be best the not bring it up. Now when you're challenged you I think you should stand firm on your stance BUT don't just go bringing it up. A lot of religious people will take atheism as a spit in the face.


----------



## Katze

Sometimes I hide the fact from my family that I'm an agnostic (with atheistic tendencies), because they're proud religious catholics. I don't want to start a fight and I don't want to hurt their feelings. Besides, my parents are reaching an age where spiritual thoughts become stronger (because of the fear of death and the unknown). I even came to conclusion that believing in something helps to feel better about yourself and your situation.


----------



## Cassoulet94

Katze said:


> I even came to conclusion that believing in something helps to feel better about yourself and your situation.


Yeah, that is the truth. Life is full of unanswered questions (the biggest one being the question of death) and it generates anxiety. Religion is a way to bring coherence where there is not; to bring sense where there is not. It help humans to cope with their fears.

Believing answers a need. A universal need. That's why humans have been believers since the childhood of humanity. Even atheist societies like URSS had their religion (communism) and their gods (Lenine, Staline...).

Being agnostic is scary. Agnostics are people who thinks that the more important thing is to be honnest with yourself and to seek the truth. I don't want to fool myself in believing unprooven things just because it is conforting.


----------



## SaintJonesy

*Sometimes*

I've never really labeled myself as one religion or another. Some people might consider me an atheist, others might say pantheist, or some might say "spiritual". Generally, if it's someone I don't know I say atheist just to simplify things. Unless I'm somewhere where that sort of thing is frowned upon. Depending on the country I may claim to be Christian. When I was in North Africa and the Middle East I ran into this problem frequently, because there being an atheist goes a little "beyond the pale". Most people in these countries (contrary to popular belief) love to hear if you're Jewish or Christian and will tell you how much they respect the Christian and Jewish religions, but of course the 100% golden answer is Muslim. You lose some points for other religions outside of these three and telling them you're an atheist might be akin to telling someone you're a communist in the US (as in educated types won't care as much, but others might drop the conversation pretty quick). There are atheists, I met some, but they're just under the radar. It's similar in Latin America.


----------



## meepie

I don't hide the fact that I am an Atheist or Agnostic. Why should I? This was one of the things I was afraid to express because I live in a conservative state(Texas) that is mostly Christian. I don't view myself as a "bad" person. 

Only when we stop hiding our opinions and beliefs will people who get to know us be more open-minded that "Hey, maybe Atheists aren't bad people cuz so-and-so seems just like me." If we keep hiding who we are then the majority of the world will never get to know us on a personal level which is what changes people's beliefs. Being good, respectful people is what you should aim to do first before revealing you're an Atheist. Furthermore, I believe that when I reveal I'm an Atheist I make people think about their own beliefs or even encourage those who are hiding in the "closet" to come out and express their "hidden" beliefs. I don't want to get historically idealistic here but I'll say "Be the change you wish to see in the world." And what I mean by that is if you want others to accept Atheism without harsh judgement, then stop judging yourself and express yourself as you are.


----------



## thebigofan

Now, I only hid it from Christians because whenever I say I'm not a Christian anymore and I'm an atheist, they always say it's a phase and I'm going to return to Christ and they start preaching to me afterwards. I really find that very rude and inconsiderate. Being an atheist doesn't mean I'm looking for a religion and I didn't stop believing in the Christian god because something bad happen to me. I never tell them they should become Atheists or try to argue about the existence of god, so why do some think I want hear any preaching.


----------



## Dexdere

I suppose I do. For the sake of dropping an argument before it begins, I usually just tell people I'm agnostic when I'm asked.



> Being an atheist doesn't mean I'm looking for a religion


Basically what @thebigofan said. If I say otherwise, people tend to force their religion onto me.


----------



## indiscipline

For me it's definitely quite a foreign notion (!!in the true sense of the word!!) to hear about things like presidents in the states having to adjust to the religious climate and ending up disguising their obviously non-religious belief just to 'get in' with the people. This is something I have never been able to relate to, because I've simply never had to. The idea of 'hiding' a non-religious attitude in a country as secular as Sweden hasn't been an issue for as long as probably even our grandparents can remember. It only really affects our politics by such a small margin that there's almost no point to even mentioning it. We've still got traditions and things that date back to a history of christian verdicts obv but you'll pretty much be met with suspicion rather than appreciation if you out yourself as a religious politician (or just religious regardless of who you are and what you do). 

So yeah, total reverse. We don't condemn religion but we certainly don't advertise atheism either. We pretty much don't care either way.


----------



## Chieve

Ill never speak of it except to friends and family but if I was asked I'd say I'm an athiest


----------

